# The Progressive Rock Thread



## Azrubêl (Mar 3, 2017)

I wanted to start a thread about progressive rock and/or progressive metal, of all kinds! Any fans here of the genres? This is the place to talk about it!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 4, 2017)

I listen to some. Pink Floyd is my favorite band


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 4, 2017)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I listen to some. Pink Floyd is my favorite band



Cool! Genesis and Yes are my favorite classic prog bands


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 5, 2017)

I like Yes too and Selling England by the Pound is an excellent album by Genesis. I also like Rush and Led Zeppelin a lot too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone (Mar 8, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> I wanted to start a thread about progressive rock and/or progressive metal, of all kinds! Any fans here of the genres? This is the place to talk about it!



Many of my songs are progressive rock:

https://soundcloud.com/mango-fire/command-and-conquer-feat


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice! Will you introduce your music? What do you play in the music?


----------



## Persephone (Mar 15, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Nice! Will you introduce your music? What do you play in the music?



I'm the vocalist (also the writer of the lyrics) music was produced by my band, Mangofire


----------



## Halasían (Mar 28, 2017)

I listened to some you had on youtube. You have a good rock voice!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 31, 2017)

Halasían said:


> I listened to some you had on youtube. You have a good rock voice!



Thanks... though, some of my band mates tell me I sound like an electric guitar when I hit the high notes - makes their ears bleed sometimes. And we do have problems recording the vocals because of that.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 8, 2020)

Hoping things are going well for you Narya!

I've always liked Emerson Lake & Palmer. With the new release of the classic Carl Palmer Father Christmas on youtube, I sort of went through a re-listen to Emerson Lake & Palmer's earlier works. I'm up to Trilogy now.


----------

